# R22-100 Deleting LOCKED programming when HDD is low?



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

My mom has a R22-100 that she only uses for SD. She however keeps about 70% of what she watches on the HDD. Out of the 200 or so hours available in SD about 180 are used and half or more is locked. She is now down to 9% and less. She still records daily.

The problem however is she had locked many many many, many programs. Today when a scheduled show aired the DVR automatically deleted only the other locked episodes of that title. Sunday Morning on CBS. Any other show is still present. She is wondering if the shows are set to lock why did it delete them. Also she is now down to 13% but when those 5 episodes (about 1hr 30 mins each) were deleted no space was regained. What is going on?


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

The counter may be off. Do a menu restart and it will likely fix itself.

Bottom line: DVRs aren't designed to keep things forever. If you keep recording when everything is locked, the older stuff is going to get deleted.


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

BattleZone said:


> The counter may be off. Do a menu restart and it will likely fix itself.
> 
> Bottom line: DVRs aren't designed to keep things forever. If you keep recording when everything is locked, the older stuff is going to get deleted.


Yep did the reset.


----------



## dtremain (Mar 3, 2004)

BattleZone said:


> Bottom line: DVRs aren't designed to keep things forever. If you keep recording when everything is locked, the older stuff is going to get deleted.


Not true. It simply won't let you record anything more until you free up some space, if all of the space is used by "do not deletes."

It doesn't make its own judgements. They are up to you.


----------



## Sea bass (Jun 10, 2005)

Is it possible that the shows being deleted are low priority in the season pass regardless if the show is locked or not?


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

I Don't know myself.


----------



## dtremain (Mar 3, 2004)

Sea bass said:


> Is it possible that the shows being deleted are low priority in the season pass regardless if the show is locked or not?


Shouldn't matter. Otherwise, locking them has no meaning. If you tell it not to delete a program, it's should not delete it.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

You keep using the term "locked" I assume you mean all the recordings that she wants to keep have the blue "K" symbol next to them. There are a few scenarios where KUID recordings may get deleted. One is if she has set a "Keep at most" option for some of her series. If she has told a series to only keep 5 episodes, when the 6th one airs, the oldest will be overwritten.

The other scenario is if the HDD has a problem, like a bad index or something, it may delete some "bad" recordings upon reboot.


----------



## dtremain (Mar 3, 2004)

CCarncross said:


> One is if she has set a "Keep at most" option for some of her series. If she has told a series to only keep 5 episodes, when the 6th one airs, the oldest will be overwritten.


I didn't realize this. I stand corrected, but, given the wording of the categories, it seems to be the wrong way around.

In essence, I agree with the posting above, that archiving is not the purpose of a DVR, but different people value things in different ways.


----------

